# Pilgrim Milling machine head rattling ??



## uncle harry (Mar 4, 2014)

I purchased a Pilgrim mill that was originally used at the now defunct ExKalibur Automobile Co. and powered it up with a VFD. I discovered a distinct clattering in the head in direct drive as well as back gear. It has a Starrett vise with custom stepped jaws that are much wider than the vise. This makes me believe it was used stringently for something like fly cutting with a large radius tool.  I read somewhere in my "googling" that the spline may be worn since the off shore units were sometimes not hardened.   Is anyone on this group familiar with this machine and if parts might be available or if I should not worry about it and  just go ahead & make chips ?  I have time since we've had record low temperatures around here this season and propane prices are prohibitive. Lake Michigan has frozen over more than 90% !


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't think this is it, but might the record low temperatures partially responsible for the clunking?  Is the mill stored in a cold place?

Bernie


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 5, 2014)

itsme_Bernie said:


> I don't think this is it, but might the record low temperatures partially responsible for the clunking?  Is the mill stored in a cold place?
> 
> Bernie



Heaven knows it's cold here especially where the mill is stored, but the rattling was first noticed in warm weather._._I'm asking about the rattling now so when things warm up I can take a somewhat educated approach to the problem. Thanks for the response.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 5, 2014)

I suggest ordering "A guide to renovating the Bridgeport series 1  J head milling machine" from a reputable dealer such as machinerypartsdepot.com. Good people, and that is better than any hanes or Chilton you have ever owned. Then you can unbolt that cold head and bring it indoors and rip it down. This is all assuming that a pilgrim is a bport clone of course. Oh, if it's a variable speed head, the title is slightly different.


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 5, 2014)

LEEQ said:


> I suggest ordering "A guide to renovating the Bridgeport series 1  J head milling machine" from a reputable dealer such as machinerypartsdepot.com. Good people, and that is better than any hanes or Chilton you have ever owned. Then you can unbolt that cold head and bring it indoors and rip it down. This is all assuming that a pilgrim is a bport clone of course. Oh, if it's a variable speed head, the title is slightly different.



She's a variable speed head.  If I ever get this girl straightened out I'll be able to optimize speed with torque using the combination of VFD & variable speed head.  Thanks for the tip.

UPDATE

I ordered the J2 head version manual as suggested.  The lady whom I chatted with had never heard of a Pilgrim BP clone but insisted that all Asian import clones are metric. I wonder if that is true.


----------

